# I'm a Mum!!!!!



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

It happened...I have a brand new baby girl.

She arrived a little earlier than expected (obviously much more organised than her mum) and with a little more pain than I would like to admit to but she is perfect and gorgeous and now I know what was missing from my life.

I am still trying to get over the shock and lack of sleep that go hand in hand with having a baby but there is nothing more amazing than having a child and I wouldn't give her back for all the world.

Anyway...in case anyone at all had missed me in the last week or two (ha)...I was pushing out a kid.

Yay Me!!!!


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!!   Hope all is going well!!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Absolutely fantastic news. Congratulations!!


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

And some question if we are alive or not.

You have just proved it irrefutably, you have created life.

well done and congratulations.

Bailee


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Congratulations Epiphany!!
How much did she weigh?


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Congratulations.

Thats just what I was going to ask actually. My little bother was f*****g 9 pounds 10 1/2 ounces :roll:


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Wonderful! Beautiful News!   : )


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Congrats!

... My cousin was 11lbs 4oz by the way... ouch!


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I made my cograts in the 'no hope' thread - sorry.

Congratulations once again!!!!!!!

Milan


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Ah, Epiphany, wonderful, wonderful, wonderful. Yes, you have brought a new life into the world, and that is the most excellent thing anyone can do.

Congratulations! Just love that little one with all your heart. Ah, making me cry.

Take Care,
D


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Whoooooa, go girl.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

Beautiful, Epiphany. Congratulations 8)


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Awww...thanks everyone.

11lbs 4oz....holy crap...that's enough to make your eyes water...lucky for me she was only a reasonable 6lbs 8oz...I could not imagine anything larger than that making for a pleasant birthing experience.

As it was I had a bit of a rough time (nothing ever goes according to plan does it)...1.2 litre blood loss had the docs a little concerned and quite a few many stitches required left me wondering what happened to the wonderful drug-free natural birth I had been visualising...but the end result is even more rewarding than I could have imagined so I can easily overlook the trauma.

She arrived 2 days before my 28th birthday so it was my best birthday ever...even if I did spend it in hospital.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Well done mummy =P, hope she does'nt turn into a brat too soon =P.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah me too...I think for a girl that means early teens doesn't it...I'm already shaking in my boots about it.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, for a girl be sure to send her off to boarding school between the ages of 15-18. At least that's what my mom says. :wink: Congratulations again!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

On a birth related note - is the rumour true that giving birth is like having an enormous orgasm? It's a conspiracy theory that I give some weight to - because, well, you know - women are always complaining that they like men with bigger do-do's, and frankly (except in certain cases of course - cough) they don't come much bigger than a babies head...so I reckon all that thrashing about and moaning is like a great orgasam, and it's a big secret amoung women just to p**s us men off?

No? Oh.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah...sure it is...enormous...and the tearing, bleeding and stitches just add to the whole pleasurable experience.

Trust me...sexual anythings are the furthest from your mind when you are pushing out a kid. Even when the hottest doctor you could ever imagine is taking a gander at your nether regions and decides to have a feel around for how dilated you are, still not a sexual thought in sight...not even a stirring...it is perhaps the only time in my life that I was completely fine with 10 strangers standing around checking out my bits while my husband stood beside me looking on.

Besides...it's a common misconception that bigger is better. It's much more important to know how to use it.

Oh and Martin...please don't ever let me catch you calling it your do-do again...that alone is enough to give a person issues with intimacy.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Sorry. It's just a silly little anecdote of mine. I'm sure it's bloody agony. Much like crapping a pineapple, I suspect. Wimmin have my sympathies in this regard. And this regard only.  That and the inability to open jars.

On a similarly related matter, I've always wondered if oriental women's bits are horizonal, rather than vertical. I became curious after I dropped a Mussel and it lay on it's side.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Hmmm...given the option I may have chosen the pineapple.

Are there really women who can't open jars or are they just trying to make men feel useful?

If they were horizontal it would explain how some could be so talented with a ping pong ball.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

This thread started out very promising......Unfortunately, it is, as is usual for you and Martin, devolving into ping pong balls and mussels. Congratulations, Epiphany. 28? Your quite young. I wish you and your baby all the joy of life and life-giving, the joy that only children and parents can have together, the joy of sharing and loving life, and I pray that the Lord bless both of you and keep, may He let his face shine upon you, and give you both his Love and

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks HS...for your blessings and for saving this thread from further degeneration. :wink:

She truly is a little miracle and I feel so incredibly lucky to have such a wonder.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh trust you, Homeskooled, to stop this thread degenerating into whimsy.

:evil:


----------

